# B&M Starter & Alternator service



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

These guys got the alternator from my stbd. engine in and out the same day.

WOW rebuilt w/ new voltage regulator and other various parts inside..

Posted on "Off Topic" should've been here..

All I can say is I highly reccomend them!!!

Locally owned and customer oriented!!!:usaflag


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

yep, Ron Davis and his guys do a fine job for ya. I won't let anyone else do my alteernator work!!


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Ron runs a top notch business with excellent customer service.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I bought 2 starters from him about a year ago. Suppose to be marine grade. They never even got out to the water. One has been sitting on a motor in my garage and the other was put on a motor on the boat and they are both rusted over pretty bad. I dont think that is normal cause the ones I took off to replace were never painted and they dont have rust on them.The ones I bought were "marineized" with paint. I do have to say they were the cheapest price around and that the staff was very nice. I just don't think they should have started rusting without getting near saltwater. They do still work tho but the threads where the cables bolt on are garbage. I had to carefully work a bolt on there trying to keep the same bolt pattern but even that didnt work. the treads are all rusted out.

ARCO hooks me up now.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

I got a starter from Ron for an old Maxum I had and it went two years having the snot run out of it, starting dozens of time a day skiing with it and also my merc got one of his starters too and neither had any problems. Also he's done several alternators for me, upgrading them both times and none failed like the factory units did.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

> *sniper (1/16/2008)*I bought 2 starters from him about a year ago. Suppose to be marine grade. They never even got out to the water. One has been sitting on a motor in my garage and the other was put on a motor on the boat and they are both rusted over pretty bad. I dont think that is normal cause the ones I took off to replace were never painted and they dont have rust on them.The ones I bought were "marineized" with paint. I do have to say they were the cheapest price around and that the staff was very nice. I just don't think they should have started rusting without getting near saltwater. They do still work tho but the threads where the cables bolt on are garbage. I had to carefully work a bolt on there trying to keep the same bolt pattern but even that didnt work. the treads are all rusted out.
> 
> 
> 
> ARCO hooks me up now.




Simply give Ron a call and I'm more than sure he will make it right.


----------

